# Lakeville Outing 1/19/02



## Bassmastergm (Jan 8, 2002)

I was just wondering if anyone would be interested in fishing Lakeville on Saturday at around 9am at the boat launch. Lakeville lake is located at the North end of Rochester Rd. If you take Rochester Rd till it ends then make a left the launch is about 3/4 of a mile down on the north side. It has bluegill,crappie, perch and ALOT of northerns.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I would love to hit Lakeville again.

We have an outing in Berrien Springs that weekend.
Next one you have, count me in on a Sunday


----------



## Joe'sCat (Jan 11, 2001)

I think I can make it. I would like to start earlier though, maybe 7:30am - 8:00. I'm going to a basketball game that afternoon, so I'm only good for the morning (otherwise, I'm an all-dayer kind of guy!).
Besides, when you're trying to get an outing going, there's a tendency to start out onto the ice late too . . . just my two cents. I'm selfish and want maximum ice time!!!

I'll have to see what's up later in the week, but for now I'm an almost certain GO !

---------------------------

For those with radios, how about channel 11, 00?

Is there any good bait shop in the area? I know the one just to the right of Rochester Rd. closes in the winter. How about that party store on the SW corner? I'd like find some crawlers - that seemed to be the ticket for Metro last weekend, when nothing else would work.

Or how about the S&M Market, on the SW corner of Rochester Road and 32 Mile Road? Do they sell any good bait?

There is no charge for parking, and I've gotten there before VERY early, and the gate was open (if there even is a gate). There isn't a ton of parking available there though. Car pooling would be recommended if there's a _very_ large expected turnout.

This is a small boat launch, so those that need to drop off can do it. Otherwise, the walk is short (less than a stones throw distance), with a medium downhill from the parking lot, with a set of stairs available. It's easy access. Only one short parking row snow/path side, the other row you cross the parking lot, so there might be a short distance to drag or carry your stuff across the cement. Otherwise, if it's snowed, there is a snow laden path to drag your stuff down the hills to the ice.


----------



## Bassmastergm (Jan 8, 2002)

Joe'sCat 7:30 seems to be a good time. As far as a bait shop nearby I dont know of any. I usually go to the bait shop at the corner of 25 and Mound in the party store across from the gas station the night before. I'll also have my radio on.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

We're going to try and make it out there on Saturday. We will probably start out later than everyone so we'll look for you out on the ice.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2002)

Well guys, I wanted to get on here and say that I would be here,,, But its on a saturday, and I bowl this saturday,,,,, I thought that it was sunday..... Oh well,,,, guess that I miss this one, unless you wanna go on sunday instead????? Let me know, If not, good luck!!!


----------



## Bassmastergm (Jan 8, 2002)

Is everyone still up for the outing on Saturday at Lakeville.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Anybody check the ice lately! I am thinking about attending.


----------



## tangledknot (Mar 24, 2001)

We'll be there on Saturday! Wish we could make Sunday work also, Ice fishin' Nut but Saturday looks like the only one available for us. Glad to see the colder weather


----------



## Joe'sCat (Jan 11, 2001)

I'm still a GO for Saturday as well. Still have a basketball game in the afternoon, so I'm good 'til early afternoon or so.

Always a good Q Walleye Mike, how's the ice out there? I remember a post a while back saying its doable, and it's been cold the past few days. But, it would be nice to know for sure . . .

Reviewing, about 7:30 at the boat launch. Rochester Road until it ends, turn left (west). About 1/4 mile on the right is the entrance to the launch. It comes up quick! If I'm reading my new GPS right, the Lakeville boat launch, waters edge is at:

N 42deg, 49' 21.2"
W 83deg, 09' 21.8"

Channel 11,oo on the FRS radios.

Still unknown on bait shop status - anybody?. There is a party store at the corner of Rochester Road, where it ends. There is also S&M Market, and a gas station on the corner of 32 mile road and Rochester road. There is (or was?) a bank on the SE corner there too.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I am gonna try and make it...But I don't get out of work til 7:30 am...Channel 11 oo Will be tuned in!

BAIT SHOP...25 and Mound, NE corner Party Store. Not sure what time they open though...


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2002)

Good luck guys,,,, hope you do well!!!! Someone take pics and post them.......


----------



## tangledknot (Mar 24, 2001)

Here's the info I could find out about bait. 

The party store right by the lake at the intersection at Rochester Rd usually sells bait but has not ordered any this winter.

S&M Market on the SW corner of Rochester and 32 mile Rd apparantly has worms, wax worms, and mousies. However, they didn't seem to have a whole lot and the person I talked with on the phone didn't have a clue so it might be worth a second call if that's where you are looking to get bait and pray you get a different person. 752-6413

We got our bait at the place on 25 and mound as recommended by lots at this site.

Can't wait until tomorrow! There was a few shanties out there tonight.


----------



## Joe'sCat (Jan 11, 2001)

Bassmastergm, N.O., Tangleknot . . .

You guys are right, that store does have bait:

R & R Wine Shoppe
25 Mile Road at Mound, NE corner.
(810) 781-3174

They open at 
9:00 am Saturday
12:00 Sunday

I met Bob this evening, the bait supplier at the store. He just got a fresh catch of locally acquired swimmers - lots of minnows, and pike bait. Hey, if you buy the big one he's got, we're eating him if he doesn't get eaten by a pike first!

He's got waxies, mousies, and spikes too. No wigglers. There's some other misc. supplies too, I.E. a few plastic minnow buckets with flip lid for about 2 bucks, skimmers, etc.

He's an icefisherman, looking to have a supply of bait like the rest of us. 
I told him about this site - Hi Bob if you cruise by! The store owners said I was not the first person in there that evening talking about Lakeville Saturday, and Stoney on Sunday - that was you they were talking about Tangleknot?

Of course, the store is also a party store, pizza, deli, lotto, imported liquor and beer, wine.

For those not from the local area, it's very near Stoney Creek Metro Park, 1 mile south, and about 2 miles east.

25 Mile Road does now cross Rochester Road and is paved. At Rochester Road, it's called Tienken road. 
R & R Wine Shoppe would be about 5-6 miles east.

That's my report, and I'm still . .
Joe's Cat


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Cool, I knew about the 25 and mound...Did ya see what time they open Sat and Sunday?..Off to work....hope to see a'll in the am!


----------



## Joe'sCat (Jan 11, 2001)

Thanks N.O., I edited my original post and added the times they open . . .

9 on Saturday, 12 on Sunday.


----------



## tangledknot (Mar 24, 2001)

Had a good time today. The fishing was on the slow side for us. Didn't catch anything other than one small perch out towards the middle off of the boat launch . A few people caught a pike or two that were around us. We moved to the docks for a couple of hours and caught a lot of sunfish and a few perch. Nothing with size, but enjoyable for the kids! Great to meet a few from this site!


----------



## Joe'sCat (Jan 11, 2001)

Same here tangleknot, nice meeting you and your hubby. See you guys again, I think Stoney tomorrow?

Yes, the fishing was slow up to when I left, but at least a few flags went up and stuff. Brian got a nice pike early on, Greg got that bass.


But hey, even the slow days are that much more enjoyable with good company! And, it was a nice day to be out. Come *gasp I'm gonna use the "S" word* - summer when it's high 90's and humid, I will craving days like today BAD. I prefer the cold actually.

Well, on to the conquest of other fish . . .


----------

